# pics of pix and parker



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

*Here is a dress i made to match my favorite Marj bow!


















Here is a dress Paula (matilda's mom) made for Pixel, and a Vest she made for Parker. Everyone at work called her punky brewster LOL
























*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wow baby!! just look at beautiful Pixel







I love her cloths... And lil Parker is way too cute in the pictures


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

*I made this dress for Pixel out of the scrubs the staff wears at our clinic. It has the clinic logo and her name on it, but u cant see the whole thing. it is absolutely adorable! I took these pics for the clinic's web site:























*


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

All the pics are just too cute!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

They both are adorable!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, wow, a thousand-times wow!!!

[attachment=12059:attachment]


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I was just browsing thru the new posts and saw your pics of Pixel and Parker - awwww, they are soooo cute! Pixel makes a great model. And you are such a talented seamstress Jaimie - what a cute dress you made for her out of scrubs. The pictures made me smile which is a good thing today.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

how cute! You did a great job on her scrub dress!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW both are adorable







Are you sure it's that little girl thats barking LOL she's too cute.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! You are so talented in both sewing and photography! I am amazed!

Of course, it doesn't hurt to have such a cute model, does it? What a poser she is!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwwww she looks so cute! she must have a pretty big wardrobe by now LOL.

parker







he'd be just as handsome in a paper bag (with his head sticking out, of course! LOL)....he's just so darling
















ann marie and the "hubbahubba parkerbrother!" buttercup


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Just darling, the dress the vest, the pups!!! What a treat to see Parker and Pixel every week! keep the pics coming!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great pics and outfits, Jaimie! I noticed you made a jean dress too. LOL! Good job!
Pixel sure is growing up. Parker is his usual handsome self.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Great pics and outfits, Jaimie! I noticed you made a jean dress too. LOL! Good job!
> Pixel sure is growing up. Parker is his usual handsome self.[/B]


nope i didnt make it..paula made it


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow, wow and more wowwwiesssssssss Jaimie your talents are just never ending, and your kidz are so soooooo adorable


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow , nice


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Stunning as can be. What a pair of great models you have Jaimie. Handsome and Cute!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> All the pics are just too cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Pixel's a calendar girl!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They're so cute, Jaimie - and you - WONDER WOMAN!! Vet, photographer and now seamstress -







I love the 'over the shoulder, come hither' looks.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great pictures! I love the outfits.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Jamie; they are just RPECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Besides being kind person







, veterinarian extrodinaire, you may have found a new occupation. You have a good eye for color & fabric. You must be using the other side of your brain (the artsy side) I can't remember if it is right or left. If that is even true.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Awww....they are SO cute!!! Parker got a little hair cut it looks like!!!
Great job on both the pictures and the clothes!!!


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Such talent you have, it is incredible! Talk about patience to sew as well. How long to make one dress? They are beautiful! Do you make them for others?what would you charge? You seem to be a great photographer as well, your Malt is gorgeous! Go girl, good for you, awesome


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*What a woman!!! And your malts aren't bad either. The outfits are so sweet and the dress really compliments Marj's bow. The denim vest is so macho!*


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Perfect, just beautiful.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Pix needs to give lessons on posing! The dresses and vest look perfect!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

We're not worthy!!! We're not worthy!!!!
The dresses are ah-d







r-a-ble!!

Steph and Josie


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Jaimie you just have the cutest fluffs!!!







And you make the cutest clothes for Pixel.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Oh, wow, a thousand-times wow!!!
> 
> [attachment=12059:attachment][/B]



I second that. Jamie........I am sooooooooooo impressed. Your two babies are just precious.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

AWW Jaimie,they are just too precious as usual














Great job you are doing on the sewing


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

OMG.....how freakin cute! Great job on the outfits!!!!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Stunning photos and Pixel and Parker are adorable.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

WOW just about sums it up!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow, Jamie!! You're outfits are beautiful. I was going to say the 1st is my favorite, but I love the 2nd dress too. And, Parker's vest looks great on him. You have 2 of the cutest malts ever. You are very lucky *and* they are too.








[attachment=12228:attachment]

Pam and Sassy


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, I missed this post! Jaimie, Pixel and Parker are just adorable. Pixel sure is a super model with all of her poses. The outfits are so nice. You do excellent work!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Good Job! I love the scrub dress especially. What an advertisement for the clinic. Pixel looks like a pro!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

the are such the models! lola is jealous of all the new clothes


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awww your kids look so cute. I'm glad the vest and dress fit. I hope you won't mind, I want to use their pictures in my album. Miss Pixel is so beautiful, and Parker well he has always been so handsome. I love the dress you made for Miss Pixel, you should make matching outfits for Miss Pixel and Parker.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Very cute pictures of very cute flluff butts. Now that u made Belle's first dress I'm hooked.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, what else can you say? That is some kind of talent Jaimie. The pups looks great!
Aimee


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Pixel and _gorgeous_, and Parker is so_ handsome_ - DARLING pictures!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------

